

HSCTF – A hacking competition by high schoolers for high schoolers - JacobEdelman
http://hsctf.com/
HSCTF – A hacking competition by high schoolers for high schoolers
======
yzzxy
A hacking competition for high schoolers... right before most finals weeks. I
think this is a great idea, but the timing is nonideal.

~~~
arknave
This is actually perfect timing for US upperclassmen - this is the week after
the AP tests, when many classes lessen the workload. Many schools I talked
with about picoctf didn't do it because of its timing.

